
Introducing  React Final Form: Subscription-Based Form Management for React - erikras
https://github.com/erikras/react-final-form#-react-final-form
======
kross
I would be interested in the "Why" another form project. I haven't found the
exact form solution I want, so it would be nice to know the motivations for
this project vs the other offerings so I can easier see they align with my
concerns.

------
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good 'Show HN'. Show HN
guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

